# Wild camping - lake district



## Petr222 (Aug 15, 2018)

Hi all- we are off upto the lakes on the 1 sept for a couple
of weeks- can anyone suggest good spots for wild camping 
in our vw caddy maxi. We have a few nights in sites booked 
but just need a few suggestions for in between .
Any suggestions gratefully recieved.


----------



## izwozral (Aug 15, 2018)

HI, for the cost of a nights camping you get access to all the POI's, why not become a full member.


----------

